

Verizon sends invitation, 'Net flies into iPhone flurry - cosgroveb
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/01/verizon-sends-event-invitation-net-flies-into-verizon-iphone-flurry.ars

======
ajg1977
Attendees with existing iPhone's may wish to rely on other means of being
woken in time.

------
ilmare
Announcing CDMA iphone right after presenting its new 4G/LTE network and
actual Android/LTE phones on CES feels a bit strange.

~~~
modeless
Could be an LTE iPhone; nobody actually knows...

~~~
cosmicray
It could also be an LTE iPad, leaving the iPhone for the usual summer product
refresh. I don't really believe that, but it is an alternate possibility.

------
brown9-2
_Why would Apple let Verizon take control of this announcement? Many believers
feel that a CDMA iPhone isn't "enough" of a reason for Apple to host its own
event and that the company will instead let Verizon have all the glory._

Does this sound completely unlike Apple to anyone else?

~~~
ugh
I would imagine that dealing with Verizon sucks and that Apple would much
rather make concessions that don’t matter all that much (like letting Verizon
host the event) instead of letting Verizon put their logo on the iPhone or
worse.

There is also at least one precedent. When the iPhone was introduced in
Germany, Deutsche Telekom (the then exclusive provider) hosted the event and
Steve Jobs was merely a guest.

~~~
dotBen
_I would imagine that dealing with Verizon sucks_

Why would dealing with Verizon suck any more than dealing with AT&T?

This comment just seems like wild speculation to me.

~~~
ugh
I would imagine the dealing with telcos sucks.

My comment certainly is wild speculation, but so is everything else about this
topic out there. I think no one has proper sources to confirm or deny
anything.

------
redial
I think at this point it's pretty clear that they are finally going to
announce the Verizon iPhone. Gizmodo seems pretty confident, since they were
not invited.

[http://gizmodo.com/5727934/the-verizon-iphone-will-be-
announ...](http://gizmodo.com/5727934/the-verizon-iphone-will-be-announced-on-
january-11)

What is odd, is that without Macworld, without even holding an event, Apple
stole CES' thunder anyway. For most people not in Las Vegas, the Mac App Store
was the news of the week, and the Verizon iPhone would be next week's.

~~~
trotsky
_For most people not in Las Vegas, the Mac App Store was the news of the week_

I think you are using an exceedingly uncommon definition of the term "most
people".

~~~
sudont
Such as, sir? My parents are most people.

------
cosmicray
An interesting question left unmentioned in all this ... will the Verizon
iPhone have a SIM slot & card ?

~~~
smashing
CDMA doesn't do SIM card. Its encryption is built onto the board.

~~~
sp332
Also, this means you can't change carriers with CDMA phones :-(

